# Archaea Super CO2 Diffuser



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

what is your BPS? it looks like a great diffuser.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

looks like a mist style which isn't bad. if i were into DIY i'd probably put that bad boy in a reactor and have it dissolve even further. cool find though, and inexpensive. i just wouldn't want all those tiny bubbles, they are distracting.


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks like an awesome diffuser.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Not bad. I can see how that would have a higher back pressure. Interesting it has a pressure fitting on the inlet. At least its designed well. Id be curious about it getting clogged quickly with algae or normal wear and tear...


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

I need to get me one of those. 
Where can these be purchased? 

That would be perfect under the intake of a canister filter.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

@OhNo123 im running about 3 bps

Yeah, it's a new product so we'll have to see the lifetime on it but it works pretty well for me.

You can get one of them at Aqua Forest Aquariums here in San Francisco if you are local, though they are not listed in their website yet:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_home
you can call them and have them ship it to you. There are two versions, AIC-013-S for tanks up to 40 gallons and AIC-013-L for tanks 40 gallons and up.

E


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow thats pretty cool, I think ill get one on my weekly visit to Aqua Forest!


----------



## ozanter (May 1, 2009)

I just got this too last week at AFA. Thing throws out the smallest bubbles i've ever seen. The only bad points so far is that it takes longer to build up the co2 pressure than your typical nano glass diffuser. I wonder how long it will keep pushing small bubbles.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Is it a limestone air stone?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I called and spoke to Steven Lo this afternoon and he informed me that it is some form of ceramic that is being used in this application for the first time.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

GitMoe said:


> Not bad. I can see how that would have a higher back pressure. Interesting it has a pressure fitting on the inlet. At least its designed well. Id be curious about it getting clogged quickly with algae or normal wear and tear...


I wonder if you can use bleach to clean this like an ADA glass diffuser...
I know for a fact that AFA was looking for a cheaper alternative to the Do!Aqua and ADA diffusers for their shop. During regular maintenance, the would break the ADA and Do! diffusers and at 80-$120 a pop, it became expensive...lol

I broke 2 do!aquas...I've been using the ADA version, and haven't broken it yet. I remove it an soak in bleach weekly.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm. Good question, I wonder if you can bleach it to clean it.

I'll go to the store sometime this week because I like it so much that I want to get another one for another tank, and I'll ask them about the cleaning.

I know what you mean, I broke the glass stem on my GLA diffuser, I would have cried if it was an ADA glass. Ouch!!

I wonder what kind of warranties they have on them, if it clogs and it's useless after a month, what would they do?

With all that removing, it could get really expensive if your ADA diffuser breaks. They are so nice looking too. Be careful with it!!

E


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh wow! I have to get me one of those.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Does this thing make a very high-pitched noise? Just curious.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I know what you mean, I broke the glass stem on my GLA diffuser, I would have cried if it was an ADA glass


The ADA diffuser is made of a pretty thick glass.

I imagine the folks at Aqua Forest have quite a few of them to clean on a fairly regular basis. The law of averages is stacked against them!

I have one of these diffusers on the way as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you take pics of your connections for it?


----------



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw many of these in use at Aqua Forest in Tokyo recently. I bought one that looked a little different for about $9. 

Its looks like an brown cylindrical airstone but the surface is polished much smoother that any US airstone I have ever seen. Have not had a chance to use it yet though.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

@jrman83 - there is not much to it, just connect your CO2 line to it and secure it by screwing down the "cap" (i don't know what to call it), and you are set. It is recommended that you do not use the "grey" ADA silicone tubing, because of the higher pressure popping the "grey" tubing.

This is a phone pic so is not the greatest.

E


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Momotaro said:


> The ADA diffuser is made of a pretty thick glass.
> 
> I imagine the folks at Aqua Forest have quite a few of them to clean on a fairly regular basis. The law of averages is stacked against them!
> 
> I have one of these diffusers on the way as well.


I think this is why they are moving away from glass. The youtube link in this thread (original post) is an AFA tank. Looks like they are running these, now. I'm sure they have a few ADAs in some of their tanks...

I haven't been down there, lately.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

They are ugly but very effective , cheap and wont break on you. Maybe hiding it away from eye site.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I just bought one from AFA, 19.99 for the larger size for tanks 40g and up. I love it, it's small and easy to hide, I was running a aquatic magic rhinox diffuser before and while it looked good at first, the algae growing on the disc soon made it unsightly.

AFA is running it on 2 of their tanks, they haven't cleaned it yet so they couldn't give me a time frame on how often it'd need cleaning but they said a simple bleach soak would work. Since it's smaller than a diffuser, I was able to position in under the leaves of some plants so it doesn't get too much light, hopefully lessening the need for cleaning it so often.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Ordered mine today! Thanks for the info.

-Brian


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Would you need 2 for tanks larger than 110g tank 60x18x24?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I think when tanks get that big it'd probably be best to find another injection method other than a diffuser, but I guess you could run 2, or just up the BPS on 1.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Just ordered a couple of these, hopefully they work well.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't think it is ugly. 

Nice, fine bubble mist. Works very well.

Needs to be operated at a high working pressure. 30psi at least.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I had to try one out also and it arrived today. It will be a couple of days before I get it in the tank and I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares to the ADA diffuser I'm using.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

What I really liked about it is that it's a lot smaller than a glass diffuser, so I could hide it a lot easier. Because it's hidden and blocked from the light by more plants (my glass diffuser was out in the open), it doesn't clog as fast.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kind of off topic a bit, but sense you mentioned clogging, I've had a glass diffuser back in the tank for about 3 weeks and I've not noticed any change in the size of the bubbles. When I used it before I would have to bleach it almost every week. I've been pouring some Excel on it each week during the weekly water change. I'm not sure if that's the reason it seems to be staying clean longer or if it's related to cutting down on my lighting.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I have mine set at a little under 25psi and it is working very well, better then the other glass ones I had. Not very loud either.


----------



## Julii Cory (Feb 24, 2010)

I just got a second one, just wanted to have one on hand just in case I needed it!

I did try my glass diffuser (Rhinox), just to see if I wanted to use it again, and I didn't like the bubble mist as it wasn't as fine as the Archaea, so I put my glass away!

I know the ADA diffusers put out a fine mist but they still don't compare to the mist you get from this little things and the price is hard to beat.

I'm glad they showed me this one because I was about to shell a 100 bucks for ADA glass. I'm very happy with it!

The AFA owner told me that they have a few new things coming soon, but wouldn't tell me anything else, so I'm gonna have to keep checking the store for the new stuff.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

I just got mine today and installing it tonight. Can't wait!!

-Brian


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I had to up the pressure to 30 psi to get a slightly higher bubble count. Works really well now.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had mine in the tank for about 30 minutes now and so far I'm impressed. It makes a finer mist, actually almost foglike, than the ADA diffuser I have or any needlewheel pump I've tried. The fine mist makes it much easier for it to be distributed around the tank. I have it in one end of my 75 with a Koralia blowing toward the back glass and the mist is all throughout the tank and there isn't a plant that does have a fine coating of tiny bubbles.

One concern I have is how easy it's going to be to clean with the really fine pores in the ceramic.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Steve from AFA told me to just soak it in bleach for a few hours and it should be good to go.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A bit of an update. I lowered my bubble count to around 2 bps and the dropchecker was yellow after about 3 hours. Of course that could be from the mist getting into the dropchecker and not so much an indication of the amount of the CO2 dissolved in the water. Still, it seems like a pretty efficient little device.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

I installed mine last night and only creating few bubbles. I have the needle valve open wide and also the cylinder knob. I will play around with it later and see if I can fix it.

-Brian


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What is your working pressure?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I wonder if these are the diffusers that green leaf is going to debut tonight?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

bsmith said:


> I wonder if these are the diffusers that green leaf is going to debut tonight?


I asked Orlando if they were the same and he said they were similar but that he would be offering more sizes along with inline versions. I would imagine they're the same or a very similar ceramic.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

over_stocked said:


> What is your working pressure?


30 psi. I actually have 6 of this that I order! i tried another one and this one is working fine. I will have to try all and return/exchange the ones that's not working. Really liking the fine bubbles.

-Brian


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Re-testing again! seems that all 6 has different bubbles coming out some is just bubbling on two sides, some on one side, some not at all and some bubbling in all directions. I am not sure if i am allowed to post results and pictures. Can a moderator chime in. I WILL NOT post websites or the sellers info just the results.

-Brian


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

random_alias said:


> Does this thing make a very high-pitched noise? Just curious.


If it does, I can't hear it. I definitely could hear the high pitched "chirping" from the Rhinox diffuser I had before though. The bubbles are also much finer than what I was getting with the Rhinox and I like how the Archaea can swivel so you have more options for positioning it.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

My friend just bought me this diffuser and it is awesome. I am only pushing 1 bubble per 2-3 seconds and it is producing much more than my glass one with 1bps. Everything is working great so far and it is pretty cheap compared to glass diffusers.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Any of the original posters have any updates on this diffuser? I am looking about trading for one and didn't know if they hold up over time or if there is a big difference.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sara,

I just got this diffuser from AFA and it's NICE. I made a vid and will post it up shortly, just for you. 

*edit*
here it is - please excuse the soundtrack. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJKKrUk1_gY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have had the diffuser for a little more than two weeks and it is still working like the first day I used it.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had mine for a little over a month now. Still diffuses very well. It's not as fine as it was at first, but, the size of the bubbles that come out now are the size of a fresh and newly cleaned glass ceramic diffuser, so I would say it's working out very well


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have 3 and they will be put to use this wknd.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had mine for around and month and have cleaned it a couple of times. The mist still seems as fine as when it was new. I'm thinking of picking up a second one so I don't have to be in such a hurry when I do a cleaning.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Nick! I just saw your video...what is your working pressure set at??? and how many BPS are you running in that video? ...i'm thinking about picking one up soon




speedie408 said:


> Sara,
> 
> I just got this diffuser from AFA and it's NICE. I made a vid and will post it up shortly, just for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

If you're local, you can purchase these at JoJo Aquarium in Sacramento for $14 and $16 dollars. Two different sizes. Just heads up for people wanting to make a trip over here to buy it. Also, JoJo Aquarium is expanding again, it's the 3rd building complex that they purchased to expand.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Sara,
> 
> I just got this diffuser from AFA and it's NICE. I made a vid and will post it up shortly, just for you.
> 
> ...


That soundtrack was adorable! Is that your little one?  Thanks for the video. I am wondering if it works well for larger tanks as well. I am trying to get away from the glass as I broke three already and the powerhead is not as easy to hide in a small tank.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Nick! I just saw your video...what is your working pressure set at??? and how many BPS are you running in that video? ...i'm thinking about picking one up soon


Sup Chris! I'll have to double check that for you today after work. I know I had to bump it up a bit. Just guessing I'd say around 50psi. I don't run a bubble counter so no bps. 



sewingalot said:


> That soundtrack was adorable! Is that your little one?  Thanks for the video. I am wondering if it works well for larger tanks as well. I am trying to get away from the glass as I broke three already and the powerhead is not as easy to hide in a small tank.


Yeah that's the 2 year old in there . 

I'd go with these over the glass anyday.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

These sound very interesting. I think I'd do my periodic cleaning with 3% H2O2 rather than bleach however.

Jim


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Sup Chris! I'll have to double check that for you today after work. I know I had to bump it up a bit. Just guessing I'd say around 50psi. I don't run a bubble counter so no bps.


Hi speedie408,

I have 3 of these diffusers (not installed yet) and I would like to ask if they work with 30psi working pressure.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

30 psi worked on mine but I wasn't able to get the bubble count high enough so I had to increase it to 40 psi.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> 30 psi worked on mine but I wasn't able to get the bubble count high enough so I had to increase it to 40 psi.


I hope it will work. I'll be using a Victor 253b to feed a 10g tank and a Concoa 212 to feed a 55g and a 30g.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm using a Victor 253 also. Both of those reg's should be able to supply a working pressure well over 30psi with no problem.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> I'm using a Victor 253 also. Both of those reg's should be able to supply a working pressure well over 30psi with no problem.


Hi Jeff,

The gauge only shows 30psi. Can they go higher than that ? I am a newbie with co2 and I'll be starting using pressurized co2 sometime today.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> The gauge only shows 30psi. Can they go higher than that ? I am a newbie with co2 and I'll be starting using pressurized co2 sometime today.


That I don't know. My low pressure gauge goes higher than that. The two resident dual stage experts ( LeftC or Matt F ) over on The Barr Report would probably be able to help you out with that question.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. I heading over to the Barr's Report.


----------



## aquyenl (Apr 9, 2010)

so you cant use this for diy co2?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Sup Chris! I'll have to double check that for you today after work. I know I had to bump it up a bit. Just guessing I'd say around 50psi. I don't run a bubble counter so no bps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute. The last one cute my arm. I am so tired of getting injured in this hobby. :icon_redf



aquyenl said:


> so you cant use this for diy co2?


From what I understand, no. You need more pressure than diy co2 can handle. I used a chopstick with my diy co2.


----------



## Hello (Jan 18, 2011)

What type of tubing are you all using? I read that it requires a different tubing than the run of the mill type. Can anyone chime some light on this?


----------

